

Why do MIS/CIS graduates start making more than CS/SE graduates? - yulebrenner

The rigor of the MIS/CIS education is ridiculously week.  Though I have seen many websites as well as bls.gov which show that MIS degree holders do in fact make more than CS degree holders even if it's the same job.<p>What's up with this?
======
dpark
If you're working somewhere good, this won't be true, or at worst it won't be
true after the first year when new employees prove their value. If you're
working somewhere bad, then you might see this, but the real problem then is
that you work somewhere bad.

Do good work, and work somewhere good, and don't worry about whether the
average for MIS is better or worse than CS. Don't worry about averages or what
degrees your peers have. Worry about what you make, and what your peers make,
and how much value you add vs your peers. I'd take an English major who does
builds awesome software oven a mediocre CS major any day, and anyone who
wouldn't is an idiot.

------
01PH
One perspective might be that MIS/CIS degree holders move faster into
management roles. Might be based on the misconception that the MIS/CIS degree
sounds more like coming from a systemic or wholistic perspective while the
CS/SE could be more associated with a specialist position. Just guessing...

------
wyclif
_weak_

